# New name for Chronic Fatique Snydrome



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have been diagnosed with CFS, the following site might be of interest. Hope everyone is well today.







The website address is www.drugdigest.com., and it is Sunday's post.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Whoops...I put a comma in the website address. This should do it. www.drugdigest.com


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Am I anxious to have CFS's new name out, or what?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Cool! Thanks for posting it. I think a change in name would _definitely_ earn us a little more respect!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi mrsmason, you are the first person I thought of when I read this. I think they are long over due changing the name. Hope you are well.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hope you are well too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Why doesn't this surprise me?


> quote: neuroendocrineimmune dysfunction syndrome


It's what I've been saying all along.Thank you, Rowe, Honey !! A revelation !!This will be a real benefit to all of us in terms of how we are addressed as well as how we are treated as it opens up the prospect of even better research.Good work! And thanx so much for sharing....







 Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think the way it's developing all of these functional things will become types of neuroendocrine disorders, including ibs.tom


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i`ll definatly have to say NDS on this name,lol.i sometimes wish fibro could get a new name,seemd like everyone is saying they have it these days,but without the disableing symptoms.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Agreed Denny. Seems like nowadays everybody has "fibromyalgia" and are just fine! (By fine I mean able to work full time, and have a normal life) Maybe the diagnostic criteria need to be stricter?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Just for the record, I have been diagnosed with fibromyalgia... 12 years now.... and I am able to work full time....but not without some attending grief. There are also different degrees of fibromyalgia, and other conditions can exacerbate it in some. The kind of job a person has can also make a difference. I would not be able to do just any kind of work. Many days I have enormous issues with the job that I do have. I do the best that I can even when it hurts and when I am so tired that I have to go to the bathroom just so that I can cry. That's all any of us can do. I also credit CBT with helping me to sort through negative thoughts and feelings that might otherwise turn me into a semi-invalid. I don't know that I necessarily have a "normal" life either... I just know that I keep on keepin' on until I can't keep on anymore. I may not always be able to work or dance for that matter.... but the day that I give up will be the day that I die.Evie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Evie..I haven't been diagnosed with CFS, but some days I feel the symptoms..







Hi Squrts..I've been wondering where you were..I have been told I have Fibromyalgia, but there are so many symptoms that relate to other health problems, I often wonder if Fibro is passed on lightly. I sure would like to have that scan done that is suppose to confirm it, but I don't like to be exposed to radiation more than I have to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

You're welcome, Honey (Rowe). It's a great read.You know... I've been thinking about things.... and I can't help but wonder if one of the reasons I am semi-successful in spite of my health challenges has to do with the fact that I have become very selective about how I use what energy I do have? Example: I work full time, I go to dance class twice a week, in the summers I sing with a traveling gospel choir....and I often just sit and do nothing but pet a cat on my lap because it gives me energy and repose..... BUT MY HOUSE IS A FILTHY DIRTY PIG PEN....







So you see... sometimes we do have to make choices.....







I'll be the first one to admit that I can't do it all. So I do what I want.... and the heck with the rest of it. When I die, I don't want to be remembered for how clean my house is.... I want to be remembered for the joy that I gave people during a performance.Today, I was so distressed at work that I really had to summon some CBT and self-hypno techniques in order to keep myself together (that's what I wrote to you about today, Rowe). At one point, I was sobbing behind my monitor.But tomorrow is another day.... and you know what they say? The show must go on ! And I have to perform on Sunday....







Also just for the record, I am often unable to get through a whole dance workout...It's not uncommon for me to end up having to stop and lie down on the floor, but that still doesn't stop me.... I do what I can do... and my instructors keep on encouraging me no matter what... and it's such an honor that they have asked me to represent them in performance.... that I have somehow (with the help of friends and therapies) been able to keep looking forward instead of looking back.I guess maybe it helps to Love what you do?Maybe the human *Spirit is capable of a whole lot more than what any of us cares to imagine?I dunno... maybe I am just searching for some answers ...... and sometimes the best way to find them is to talk through things.I have my moments when I question myself, I get down on myself, I think I want to give up... but I know it's just all these illnesses.... and that I can't give up.... because if I do.... that'll be the end of me.Since I am rambling, I will now be quiet....







Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

all of these functional things have degrees of severity.tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I take it that you also have fibro, Tom?My brother has it. He developed it after a bout with Lyme's Disease several years ago and it waxes and wanes.He's lucky. At the age of 60, he is now retired and his wife is supporting him on an engineer's 6-figure salary. (I should be so lucky???)Well... it could be worse.... my husband might wear pink tennis shoes or something !!







Without humor, I would surely die....







But I prefer to keep on dancin'.......



































Essence DOES try


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Evie..where would I be without your sense of humor...







Hang in there...reach for the stars


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

WHAT causes double posts? This could be embarrasing


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

do you want me to delete dupes Rowe?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

its not about you essence,i know the type,i think we all do.they would never be bothered enouth my fibro to look up a forum.i know it helps to love what you do,i`d never be able to do asmuch gardening if i didnt have such a passion for it.then again,maybe im full of s**t,no,no maybe about it.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Susan P...Please delete the dupes. The are an eye sore to me...Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh Denny... you've got me really feeling for you .... and in good ways..... You have the heart of a victor.... but perhaps the body of a victim? I do understand the lack of energy..... at times it absolutely overwhelms me... and all I can do is cry. But ya know what? After I cry.... I feel sooooooooooo much better.... I haven't posted on this forum much in the past... I think because I've not wanted to admit to myself that I do live in significant pain and with chronic fatigue... and I hate to whine...







But in the past year I've noticed my health progressively declining..... Hey... I've even had to dock one dance class per week... I used to be able to stand three... now I can only tolerate two... and I do well to last the whole session.Something interesting, though... I've noticed that if I take a combo antihistamine/decongestant a couple of hours or more before a scheduled dance class of the technique workout kind... I have more stamina and can last the session as I did this evening. Why do you suppose my body makes so much histamine?Denny... you warm my heart, Evie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

oh gosh,thanks evie







i think crying is a fine thing to do,in fact ive heard people put on a real tear jerker movie when they feel bad.i read a theory that we are too clean.our immune systems are under stimulated so that it actively over produces histamine,and attacks things in our body that normaly would be insignificant.so lets all get dirty!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

With ya all the way on that one, Denny... that sounds like a good theory....... Let's all get down and dirty.....










































Seriously, though... that makes me think.... I am a clean nut as far as my body is concerned......hmmmm.....?????Evie


----------

